# lump on leg



## litto-miss-loz (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi all,

I dont know if this is diabetes related or not but just wanted to see if it might be...

i have noticed a lump on my left leg just above my knee, u can only see it when i stand with my leg straight. its quite nippy to touch and i just thought maybe its to do with my injections at the top of my leg????? 

im very slim and my injections are becoming a big problem...

im going to the doctor about it tommorow anyway but any info would be helpful

ta xxx


----------



## shiv (Jun 15, 2010)

This might be a stupid question but do you inject into the area that's hurting normally? I personally can't think of a reason it would be related to the injections, but you never know!


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jun 15, 2010)

shiv said:


> This might be a stupid question but do you inject into the area that's hurting normally? I personally can't think of a reason it would be related to the injections, but you never know!



no i dont inject that far down lol but maybe i hit a vein or somethin at the top of the leg which could of travelled down ??? lol awwi dunno, 

i just hope i dont need my leg chopped off


----------



## Donald (Jun 15, 2010)

litto-miss-loz said:


> no i dont inject that far down lol but maybe i hit a vein or somethin at the top of the leg which could of travelled down ??? lol awwi dunno,
> 
> i just hope i dont need my leg chopped off



Did you knock your knee at any point, hope you get Peace of mind at Doc tomorrow


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 15, 2010)

not sure, hope it's nothing much to worry about, but here's a thought...
Is it like a bulge on your main vein going down your leg, when you say you can only see it when you stand a certain way. as I have a lump well bulge in my vein when I stand up, I can see it is the same colour as my vein and soft to touch, it's on top of calf below the knee, it's been there for ages so defo not D related. maybe the stretch in the vein is the reason it's nippy? I don't know just a few thoughts!

Take care,

Rossi


----------



## Caroline (Jun 16, 2010)

You probably knocked it and a bump is the reaction. Do get it checked by the doc, for reassurance!


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 16, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> not sure, hope it's nothing much to worry about, but here's a thought...
> Is it like a bulge on your main vein going down your leg, when you say you can only see it when you stand a certain way. as I have a lump well bulge in my vein when I stand up, I can see it is the same colour as my vein and soft to touch, it's on top of calf below the knee, it's been there for ages so defo not D related. maybe the stretch in the vein is the reason it's nippy? I don't know just a few thoughts!
> 
> Take care,
> ...



I've got one of them too in exactly the same place! I did ask the GP about it and he wasn't fussed about it (so I assume that it isn't a problem!)

Andy


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jun 18, 2010)

turns out the docs thinks its just fatty tissue... an injection may have caused it and if it gets bigger i can get it removed but he says its hardly noticeable... 
just me bein paranoid lol 

got slight tingling in ma legs  he poked about and i can still feel everything which is a blessing lol so im now on these dam tablets to stop the tingling 

hope ur all well  xxxxxx


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jun 18, 2010)

and just wondered if any of u lot have had fatty tissue and did it go away ?

another ones just appeared  i need a pump  

just had a good cry there lol feel better now  xxxxxxxxx


----------

